

Ask HN: Looking for tool that adds links to Wordpress from Firefox - matt1

I browsed around the WordPress plugins page, but couldn't find this tool:<p>When I come across a page that I find interesting, I'd like to be able to click an icon in Firefox that adds a link to the page on my blog. That way when people visit my site, they can see my recommended sites.<p>Preferably, I'd like this to be a section in the sidebar (do not want a new post every time I submit a new link). Currently, to do this, I have to copy/paste the URL into the the theme editor - which is a pain in the ass.<p>Does something like this exist?
======
alaskamiller
[http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/03/16/fast-and-easy-
posting-u...](http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/03/16/fast-and-easy-posting-
using-wordpress-bookmarklet/)

~~~
matt1
Thanks!

